# Inshore slams!!!!!!!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Anglers!!!

Thank you for clicking on the thread first and foremost I appreciate it:yes:

Since the beginning of the month the the bite inshore has been off the hook!!! lots big specks ranging from 22-26" and more inshore slams then Ive ever seen before.:thumbup: 

My goal on my charters to raise your bar of inshore fishing.... Pensacola's fishery can have most anglers scratching their heads.... and my job is to not only ensure you walk away having had a good time* and a box of fish but that you've learned some new skill sets to be productive in your area! 

here are some pointers you can expect to learn
-how to dissect a grass flat
-how to break down an entire body of water
-how to read the water for different activity
-how to chase the tide and follow the active bite
-how to use artificial lures and how to work them in different situations
-how to approach an area in stealth while optimizing your point of contact
the list goes on but that should give you and idea

if learning how to inshore fish in a tactical, progressive, highly productive manner is something you are interested please visit me at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pics 2


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you got it going on LO!:thumbsup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Looks like you got it going on LO!:thumbsup:



:thumbup: the bite is definitely making my job easier lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well done ! Looks like you have found your calling.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of smiles brother!!! GREAT TIMES!


----------



## Hullbilly (Jun 15, 2016)

You've got em dialed in bro:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone!!!

Just a heads up I will be in the Bud Light Pensacola inshore Slam division no charters will be ran that weekend of the tournament *

LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS will be closed 24th-26th.... Im goin Fishin!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn brother!!! Getting it done for sure. 

Do the storms usually effect your trip or are you back before they hit?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Damn brother!!! Getting it done for sure.
> 
> Do the storms usually effect your trip or are you back before they hit?


Lightning is the only thing that will keep me off the water.... so far every trip Ive ran in ugly weather has been epic..... Im a fan of ugly weather!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The fish are already wet!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wind allows my clients to cast like Berry Bonds


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Windy rainy days in summer.... yes please!!! I dont mind a warm shower in the shade after fishing in 95 degree heat all week


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Some very happy anglers there! Nice fish man, they have been catching some good slams for sure. Keep up the good work Captain :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Some very happy anglers there! Nice fish man, they have been catching some good slams for sure. Keep up the good work Captain :thumbup:


Thanks bud! You showed me a few tricks of your own.... they work


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Josh. It looks like you made a lot of people very happy, and to me that's two thumbs up in my book.
Wtg.
Whyme


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you Mark

Its been alot of fun for me as well I must admit.... for me fishin is not work.... although cleaning the boat is lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Alright'y boys

LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS is closed the 25-27th its my turn to catch a Slam! Hope to see u all at the BUDLIGHT


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

All that time on the water payed off!!! 1st day largest inshore Slam Calcutta winners for Team LIM-IT-OUT


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lets go fishin


----------

